# 66 GTO console resto



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

I have an original manual console and need to refinish it, whats the best way to go about it? A good way to paint between the ribs? The chrome isnt in horrible shape but i am going to replace the door frame.

Thanks!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you can get 1/8" tape and mask the chrome before spraying if your chrome is nice. Mine was a little peppered so i was going give it a brush finish it anyways. I i wire brushed the whole thing to clean it, masked the outside and sprayed over the ribs and went back at it with a fine sponge drywall sanding block to expose the brushed steel high ribs. Also hated the cheesy stamped leather grain plastic look so i padded and wrapped it in vinyl when i did my dash pad, but then i'm not a stickler for originality.


----------



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks pretty nice! But we are going to try and keep it original, the chrome on the ribs isnt the best but the side chrome is decent. Ive thought about just painting the whole top and wiping off the chrome as I go but I dont want it to end up sloppy looking. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dozermatt said:


> Ive thought about just painting the whole top and wiping off the chrome as I go but I dont want it to end up sloppy looking.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That is what I did. Just a little Lacquer Thinner on the rag and tip of the finger cleaned the top on the rips real nice. Then taped off all the center to clean around the top edge. That way you don't worry about the thinner getting down in the new paint of the valley rips and it keeps the top edge lines straight.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've done it more than once the FNG69 way. No masking needed, just a moist rag or sponge with thinner on it. Very quick and easy.


----------

